# Battery died while flashing Franco Kernel, phone wont power on HELP!



## illadelph (Dec 19, 2011)

So i have been having a battery issue where my phone reads 20% and than dies. It will last the whole day but will die before i know its going to. To try and fix this problem i thought it might be kernel related, Im on a JB rom and was flashing Franco kernel from his app. I finished dwl and i was prompted with the "YES lets do this" to reboot the phone. Once i hit it my phone shut off. I'm like 90% sure it was due to my battery actually being dead. I've had it plugged in for 20 mins with no luck of anything happening when i hit power on or try getting into recovery. At one point it viberated and showed that I have zero battery but that was it. I can't get the thing to do anything. I also only have a MAC computer. PLEASE HELP! I've rooted and flashed a hundred phones and never ran into my phone not powering up at all. Did i brick it?


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Have you tried putting it in download mode and charging for a bit then powering on?


----------



## illadelph (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes i've tried that, I've prob had the phone plugged in for 30 mins now with no luck


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

illadelph said:


> Yes i've tried that, I've prob had the phone plugged in for 30 mins now with no luck


unplugged from charger...take off battery then put it back on... then power on

VZW GALAXY S 3 4G LTE


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

wait wait - franco has a kernel??


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> wait wait - franco has a kernel??


Wait wait... I have an even better question:

What variant of GSIII do you have?

Franco does have a kernel...

for the I9300.

As far as I know that's the only kernel he's published. Since he's non-US, he publicly stated when the GSIII came out he wouldn't support a phone he doesn't have personally. He does have a GSIII but not a US variant. I don't know if that's changed, but I haven't seen word for a Franco kernel for any other variant.

If you flashed that, I wouldn't be surprised if we got bricks. Especially if you can't get into download mode. Flashing a kernel for a different carrier if US variant = generally OK. Flashing kernel for I9300 - not OK, wayyy too many different things in the hardware spec there.


----------



## illadelph (Dec 19, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Wait wait... I have an even better question:
> 
> What variant of GSIII do you have?
> 
> ...


sz

Man i bet your right, i honestly was so mad that my new gs3 battery wasn't working right that i just flashed away. I'm going to verizon right now, wish me luck


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

illadelph said:


> sz
> 
> Man i bet your right, i honestly was so mad that my new gs3 battery wasn't working right that i just flashed away. I'm going to verizon right now, wish me luck


I hope you are going to Verizon and telling them you broke your phone and need to buy a new one. If not, you are one of the reasons the carriers are against rooting and modding phones, and why Verizon locked the bootloader on the S3. This is why it is so important for everyone to read, read, read, and read again and know exactly what they are doing before they flash something to their phone. We all assume the risk when we mod our phones. You break it, you buy it.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## illadelph (Dec 19, 2011)

landshark said:


> I hope you are going to Verizon and telling them you broke your phone and need to buy a new one. If not, you are one of the reasons the carriers are against rooting and modding phones, and why Verizon locked the bootloader on the S3. This is why it is so important for everyone to read, read, read, and read again and know exactly what they are doing before they flash something to their phone. We all assume the risk when we mod our phones. You break it, you buy it.
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


I'm not that dumb lol. They couldn't get it turned on, yes its bricked. Franco was automatically on my phone so in pure frustration i went to flash the milestone 5 and saw "For JellyBean ROMS" and thought all was good. Yes it is indeed my fault.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

illadelph said:


> I'm not that dumb lol.
> 
> Franco was automatically on my phone.


I don't see how your phone automatically came with a Franco kernel when he doesn't have one available for the d2vzw.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Wait wait... I have an even better question:
> 
> What variant of GSIII do you have?
> 
> ...


lol --- vzw ----


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Dumb question but have you tried charging your battery somewhere besides in your phone? Or even better yet, have you tried a different battery? If your phone has been powering off at 20% battery, you clearly have a defective battery. Perhaps it just died for good?


----------



## illadelph (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah the dude at the VZW store tried a couple new batteries. I ended up going to a girl that works at the Verizon store i got the phone from and she gave me a brand new s3. Trust me lesson learned, I never thought I'd ever brick a phone, thank god everything happened when it did or i could be SOL. The only negative was since im on a company line, I used a co-worker upgrade so that i could keep my unlimited when i originally bought the phone. When they gave me the new one today they said there 75% sure i'd loose my unlimited. Verizon is really trying to push everyone to that family share plan. With a little complaining to a 1800 person they said its quite possible they should give me the unlimited back bc i didn't technically upgrade again, but we'll have to see. No tethering for me, and given the circumstances i'll prob stay stock for a little while lol.


----------



## illadelph (Dec 19, 2011)

nhat said:


> I don't see how your phone automatically came with a Franco kernel when he doesn't have one available for the d2vzw.


I run nova launcher and i must have backed up settings on my nexus and they transferred everything over, apps, my wallpaper, it was really weird but that's how the franco app popped up on my s3.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd like to clarify WHY flashing i9300 ROMs and kernels on our US devices bricks it.
The i9300's kernel partition is our bootloader partition, so when you flash an i9300 kernel on your US s3 you're flashing it to your bootloader, thus bricking the device.

Don't do it kids


----------



## linxusx (Jul 20, 2012)

illadelph said:


> Yeah the dude at the VZW store tried a couple new batteries. I ended up going to a girl that works at the Verizon store i got the phone from and she gave me a brand new s3. Trust me lesson learned, I never thought I'd ever brick a phone, thank god everything happened when it did or i could be SOL. The only negative was since im on a company line, I used a co-worker upgrade so that i could keep my unlimited when i originally bought the phone. When they gave me the new one today they said there 75% sure i'd loose my unlimited. Verizon is really trying to push everyone to that family share plan. With a little complaining to a 1800 person they said its quite possible they should give me the unlimited back bc i didn't technically upgrade again, but we'll have to see. No tethering for me, and given the circumstances i'll prob stay stock for a little while lol.


So you're saying YOU broke your phone for not reading and studying what you're doing and you made Verizon pay for it? I really hope this is not the case.

Sent from my Synergized (r68) VZW S3


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

linxusx said:


> So you're saying YOU broke your phone for not reading and studying what you're doing and you made Verizon pay for it? I really hope this is not the case.
> 
> Sent from my Synergized (r68) VZW S3


no, he said he used a Co workers upgrade to get a new phone

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Guys,

The OP definitely failed hard, but he knows it.

He's taken a beating in here and taken it like a man. I'd say let's just joke around from now on about how awesome this was....

Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> no, he said he used a Co workers upgrade to get a new phone
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


he said he used the Co workers upgrade to buy it ORIGINALLY. not to buy the replacement.
i'm pretty sure they replaced it for him...


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> he said he used the Co workers upgrade to buy it ORIGINALLY. not to buy the replacement.
> i'm pretty sure they replaced it for him...


Oh shit, didn't catch that lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Wait wait... I have an even better question:
> 
> What variant of GSIII do you have?
> 
> ...


 he's got one for the nexus 7

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> he's got one for the nexus 7
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


Does he have a Nexus 7?

Also, Hamsters what are you doing in the GSIII section lol. Who let you out of the DX section?

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if he's got a nexus 7 or not. I assume he does. I've only had my nexus 7 a few days

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Guys,
> 
> The OP definitely failed hard, but he knows it.
> 
> ...


Maybe If the community didn't excuse such behavior, we wouldn't have to endure nonsense like locked bootloaders?
I've seen many posts across several phones of people doing this very thing, they don't read, they don't research, they just start flashing things
and when shit breaks they take the phone back to the carrier and say give me a new one. The carrier in turn makes us suffer for those actions.
I'm not saying we don't help a fellow android user out when making a mistake, but people should be accountable for their actions.


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

dvader said:


> Maybe If the community didn't excuse such behavior, we wouldn't have to endure nonsense like locked bootloaders?
> I've seen many posts across several phones of people doing this very thing, they don't read, they don't research, they just start flashing things
> and when shit breaks they take the phone back to the carrier and say give me a new one. The carrier in turn makes us suffer for those actions.
> I'm not saying we don't help a fellow android user out when making a mistake, but people should be accountable for their actions.


The carrier could, of course, just say "Tough. Good luck on Ebay".

It's wrong to commit fraud but I don't think this is the cause of locked bootloaders necessarily. Forcing upgrades is much more likely the reason for the locked bootloaders. If this was really hurting the bottom line carriers would be taking a much more hardline approach. In all likelihood these phones get fixed with a jtag and will be sold as re-certified or used as a warranty replacement for some other guy that bricks his phone.

In any case it's wrong. If you F up, bite the bullet and pay for a jtag service.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

bobloblaw1 said:


> The carrier could, of course, just say "Tough. Good luck on Ebay".
> 
> It's wrong to commit fraud but I don't think this is the cause of locked bootloaders necessarily. Forcing upgrades is much more likely the reason for the locked bootloaders. If this was really hurting the bottom line carriers would be taking a much more hardline approach. In all likelihood these phones get fixed with a jtag and will be sold as re-certified or used as a warranty replacement for some other guy that bricks his phone.
> 
> In any case it's wrong. If you F up, bite the bullet and pay for a jtag service.


Forcing upgrades? I don't understand your argument. Please clarify.

And yes, I think we have nobody but ourselves to blame for the BLs. Android got flooded about a year ago with teens/tweens who don't read before they flash. I remember when android was the uncool, unpopular OS. Now everyone and their mother has one. Corporations have to protect their investments and dollars. Bricked phones left and right (with new ones sent out) is something no company would like.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Forcing upgrades? I don't understand your argument. Please clarify.
> 
> And yes, I think we have nobody but ourselves to blame for the BLs. Android got flooded about a year ago with teens/tweens who don't read before they flash. I remember when android was the uncool, unpopular OS. Now everyone and their mother has one. Corporations have to protect their investments and dollars. Bricked phones left and right (with new ones sent out) is something no company would like.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Locked bootloader means that you are stuck with the official kernel, at minimum. Inability to change kernels results is inability to upgrade to the latest OS or, at minimum, a watered-down version of the OS. In such a case, if you want to upgrade your OS you have to upgrade your hardware. Hardware upgrade means a new 2 year commitment, upgrade fee, and loss of grandfathered features including unlimited data.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I've gotten every hot phone out for the last year, including this S3 I'm typing on. Still have my unlimited, at 40gbs for the month.

There is a trick 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I've gotten every hot phone out for the last year, including this S3 I'm typing on. Still have my unlimited, at 40gbs for the month.
> 
> There is a trick
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Oh I know there is a trick. That is why I have this phone. But loose lips sink ships 

What I wrote applies to the general public that doesn't follow this stuff closely.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I think you're both correct, I think they're doing this to both protect themselves AND make a quick buck due to upgrades...
With that said I think it's MORE SO the latter, the amount of people that brick their devices and send it in for returns would be a small percentage at best, highly doubt it really affects big red's pockets at all.
Add the fact that most of these bricks can probably be fixed in 5 minutes or less with a jtag, as was mentioned before, and the former becomes a VERY small reason towards the locked bootloaders.

also i want to add that bricking this phone and sending it in would concern me, because then all of your data is still on the phone... I'm sure if they resell them or send them out they would wipe data and install stock firmware first, but is that really a risk you want to take? I don't want people having access to MY gmail


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

What is a jtag?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

bobloblaw1 said:


> Oh I know there is a trick. That is why I have this phone. But loose lips sink ships
> 
> What I wrote applies to the general public that doesn't follow this stuff closely.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki












Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

